# Poop Doc, Anyone?



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

A friend of mine has just started using Poop Doc. www.poopdoc.com I went to the site and it sounds too good to be true, so it probably is. Just wondering if anybody on here has tried it. There is a 100% money back guarantee for up to a year if you are not satisfied. I guess I'm curious, because it is NOT a laxative. I'm tempted to order it, but I am waiting to see how my friend does first. I was just wondering if anybody on this site has tried it and what the results were.Thanks,Rose


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is basically an osmotic laxative (magnesium salts) I don't know that any of them really deliver oxygen to clean things out as much as some of the much more expensive than buying Milk of Magnesia or Mangensium Oxide at the pharmacy seem to want to claim.It will loosen stools and make you go, but I do worry about any ads that really make you have to dig for what is in it.You might see if they actually list ingredients on the label (I think they have to) and see which magnesium salt it is if your friend will let you look at the label.That they aren't listing ingredients openly on the site makes me wonder if you can't just buy it a lot cheaper at the pharmacy. If you don't know what it is exactly, it makes it much harder to find out you can buy the same amount for $3 somewhere else. Both MoM (Magnesium Hydroxide and Magnesium Oxide have an oxygen molecule as part of the salt so they are likely compounds, I think the other Oxygen advertised product I checked out is Magnesium Oxide--I don't know that any of them release oxygen gas into the colon).They aren't the only "oxygen delivery system" that claims that somehow when they put inorganic magnesium salts into a product it is not a laxative, even if the ones you buy at the pharmacy (like milk of magnesia or magnesium citrate for a colonoscopy prep) are always called osmotic laxatives.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Kathleen,I totally understand what you are saying as I could not find an actual list of ingredients in the cleanse itself.I did find a list of ingredients in the product they say you should take in between the cleanses, which they recommend be done 4 times a years. That product lists the ingredients as: Blonde Psyllium, Hibicus Flower, Licorice Root, Fenugreek Seed, Pau D' Arco Bark and Hyssop Leaf. They say this product should be taken every day with lots of water to keep you regular after completing the cleanse. I will say that my friend says she actually talks on the telephone every other day with "The Poop Doc" to let him know how she is doing and he makes recommendations to her. This one on one is something I have not heard of with other products advertised on the internet. I guess I will just wait and see what my friend's results are and see if this is something she finds relief with. As bad as my IBS is, hers is worse, so if she finds relief, I guess I will give the product a try. I am always so leary about trying these so called Miracle Cures, because I have spent Hundreds of dollars over the years trying so many things, most of which didn't work at all.Thanks for your input,Rose


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just for what is likely in them (or what we know is in them) the price seems high. Psyllium fiber is pretty darn cheap if you buy it buy itself (some people find it makes them pretty gassy) and if you have high blood pressure licorice can be a problem (even if they claim they processed it properly).Now having a support feature may make it worth the price, but most of these internet cures have the same stuff in them you can buy at the pharmacy or grocery (and psyllium I can buy in bulk for real cheap at the co-op) for a lot less money, but it doesn't come with the slick ads.


----------



## theSpecificRain (Aug 30, 2016)

@Rose did it work ??


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ingredients:

http://www.poopdoc.com/faq.htm

It looks to be a lot of magnesium & potassium.

It got good reviews on Amazon.com:

https://www.amazon.com/PoopDocs-Constipation-Relief-Formula-BOTTLE/dp/B00E4YBS7C


----------

